# Extreme Cowboy Race practice



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

If you've heard of the Craig Cameron Extreme Cowboy Race... there's one coming up a week from today, and last week they had a practice for it. I'm not going to the competition (prior commitment that day) but took two horses to the practice for fun because I've always wanted to try it!

Some of the pics hubby took. Most are of Harley (black Fell) and I or Summer (chestnut haflinger/welsh cob) and I, but some other people, too.

Summer and I








Harley








Friesian/QH








"bridge"
















You back through this


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

He walked in so nicely, then we stopped, then I figured we'd walk out... pic doesn't show it but he kinda leapt out, and what the pic does show is how totally unprepared for that I was LOL!!!
































She didn't want to go in the ditch, so we had some help and then she went in on her own just fine


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

This guy needed help for the water
















































The barn isle had all kinds of spooky stuff hanging down. Harley could care less. Then he spooked at the end haha! Must've been the sun shining on the concrete where the barn door closes (if it had doors)?


----------



## laurenlovesjohnny (Jan 4, 2010)

It looks like loads of fun!


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

That looks like so much fun! I'd love to try a course like that.
Your horses look awesome.
:]


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

_Dude - that'__s awesome!_


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

That would be a fun thing to do for a day


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, that looks awesome. I have considered applying for that but don't have vehicles good enough to drive that far. Maybe someday when I have a better truck . Looks like you had a ton of fun. I still love Harley, he is so gorgeous. Looks like you did a good job.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

It was soooo much fun! I am so glad I went  The people there were sooo friendly, encouraging and helpful! 

My mare Summer wouldn't go in the water, to the point she was shaking. Odd since she would gladly go swimming before I bought her! I think it was the fact that it was a ditch. She also didn't like the narrow waterless ditch at first. 

Harley I wasn't sure how he'd do, but he did everything great! Not much phases him  He wasn't happy backing through the curvy thing, but would do so if he got to walk through it forwards first 

Too bad they;re 2-2.5 hours from me, they said I can come play anytime. The drive sure puts a restraint on how often I could go! Would be fun to go to Craig Cameron's place when he does the clinic type things or whatever he does besides the actual competition!


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

That looks SO fun! Bella would love this so much, she loves to be challenged. I LOVE your horses! So beautiful!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

very nice looking horses!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

This looks SO amazing! The fact that you're doing it on a Fell Pony is even more amazing.

HOW COOL!


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

OMG!! I want that! A miny obstacle course, my horses would love it!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks all! It was a blast, and I sure plan to play again someday


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

That looks like a great deal of fun!


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

I lived in Phoenix for 8 years and I never heard of this! How is that possible! I would love to participate!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

^^ A group in Tucson is just starting them up. They're doing a buckle series. Do you live in Az now?


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

very very cool! I've always wanted to participate in one of these races!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

thats looks like so much fun!! I want to try it so bad, but there never any were close to me.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

CheyAut said:


> ^^ A group in Tucson is just starting them up. They're doing a buckle series. Do you live in Az now?


No, I'm going to school in TN. I'm only home for the summer.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

You guys look amazing! I wish there was something like that around here.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

dashygirl said:


> No, I'm going to school in TN. I'm only home for the summer.


UGH you're only here in the horrible heat? No fun! LOL


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Extreme Cowboy Association

^ Info, and you can find out about any races near you on there.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Yes, I know...but to be honest I'd much rather survive the heat than below zero weather somewhere up north.  Thanks for the link!!


----------



## peanut (Apr 28, 2008)

what is the black horse? He is gorgeous and i want one lol
Do they have them in australia?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

The black horse is her Fell Pony. I don't know if they have those in Aus.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Craig Cameron was here for last years Equifest and did an extreme race. It was late in the day and my graveyard shift hubby just couldn't stay upright for it. Looks like you did really well and had great fun.


----------



## HorseSavvy (Mar 15, 2009)

That looks so much fun!!


----------



## peanut (Apr 28, 2008)

Never heard of them before..shall google and see what i find. Would love to see one of them over here. Look like big fluffy ponies.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Fells are WONDEFUL! They're rare so they can be hard to find. No clue if they're in Aust or not.

The Fell Pony Society

The Fell Pony Society of North America (FPSNA) Welcome

Appearently they are in Australia 
Gypsy Cobs - Fell Pony Stallions

Horse Directory Australia | Fell Pony | Horses of the World |


----------



## peanut (Apr 28, 2008)

As soon as i saw it im like wow i have to have one of those.
I googled it but couldnt find anything over here,would probably be a fortune anyways. But they are gorgous!! Would love to see more pictures of them


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

You can check out Harley's photo album here: http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v295/CheyAut/Harley/?start=all


----------

